

Programming Puzzles and Our Mismatch Problem - tdavis
http://foohack.com/2008/07/programming-puzzles-and-our-mismatch-problem/#p73_some_puzzles

======
bgutierrez
projecteuler.net is my favorite for sharpening my programming, or for learning
a new language.

